# The five questions I wished I'd asked.......



## mirry71 (May 13, 2007)

Hello...sorry not sure if this is the right place to put this one but I am still pretty new. 
I had some good news - DH and my first appt at the ACU has been moved forward a month to next week   - which after a seven month wait is really great.
Anyway ladies I had two requests.
What can I expect to happen - we have an hour's appointment of which 15 mins will be taken up by a scan of me (what happens there? sorry to be so ignorant) and then a discussion between me, DH and the consultant. We have already been sent a letter saying that we will have to discuss IVF and ICSI...although when I rang the clinic and asked that they said that was a standard letter they send out.
Anyway the other thing I wanted to ask you all was...what are the key questions I should be asking them to get the right treatment and to get it quickly.....
For me the first is 'why are your results 10% lower than other clinics in the area?" - yes I saw league tables published a couple of weeks ago and this ACU only has 15 % success rates for my age group instead of mid to high 20s for other places. It's meant to be a good place but....
But could I ask you what you asked and were glad that you did so. I just feel all at sea
Mirry xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I hope you find this post OK 

I have a link here that should help you 
ICSI - Questions for your first cycle consultation ~ (use the ones that apply)
CLICK HERE

As to the scan,

FERTILITY INFO GUIDES
CLICK HERE

Both should help 
~Dizzi~


----------



## mirry71 (May 13, 2007)

Thanks Dizzi. What I don't understand (having looked at the pages) is what the scan will be....as in - no one has told me not to have unprotected sex so (harhar) when I have the scan I could theoretically be pregnant (chances, given that it hasnt happened for the last 18 months admittedly low). Can it be an HSG they are going to do on me?


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi Mirry,

the scan I think is standard. it is to look at your ovaries to see how they are and look at that area.

I hope that helps

mitch
x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

The scans are normaly done on a set day of your cycle, or just after, 
Scans are done vaginaly with a dildo-cam they look at and measure the lining, 
and see if there is any activity on the ovaries, each stage should be explained in full to you and if its not ASK!
any worries please just ask here and someone will be along to help, you are then scanned regulaly during IVF/ICSI
the scan it self is not painful, and your lower half is covered by a sheet, they are understanably a bit embarrasing.

If your worried re being pregant (Prehaps cause your cycles are irregular) 
prehaps do a pregnancy test the day before, so when your scaned your sure in your own mind.

Lastly you may find this has been asked before and so a look at the peer suport board or a site search may tell you more than I have.
 let us know how you get on


----------



## mirry71 (May 13, 2007)

thanks Dizzi, thanks Mitch. I will ask. All a bit confusing bcause they have moved my appointment so it's not on the same day at all as it was originally meant to be....I think I'll be on about day 23.


----------

